# Some questions abut becoming an officer



## Emoore

Note: this is not about police K9's; just general policing. Mods feel free to move if necessary. 

Years ago I was seriously considering applying for a job as a police officer. I excitedly shared this with my husband and he told me flat-out that he hated cops and if I became one he'd divorce me. 

Now it looks like he's divorcing me anyway. If we can't work this marriage out, I want to apply. I feel like there are worse things a compassionate, fair, yet tough and physically strong woman can do with her life than serve and protect the community. I feel like a person of character and integrity can make a bigger difference as an officer than, say, working in a cubicle. My grandfather was a sheriff's deputy an my uncle is a retired detective. They are/were good men who are/were proud of their jobs. Unfortunately my uncle is entering early stages of Alzheimer's so I'm limited in how much I can talk with him about this. 

Some questions for those of you who are officers or have family members who are:

1) Any thoughts on my becoming one?
2) I realize it's very difficult to get in. How difficult? 
3) Any other words of wisdom you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Big68stang

1. If its what you want to do go for it! 

2. It can be pretty difficult. I'm not sure about where you live but taking the civil exam. Any police academy usually takes people who score about 90% and pass the physical portion. 

3. Go for it! If its what you really want to do there should be nothing that should be able to stand in your way!


----------



## Stosh

First of all, I'm sorry to hear that your husband is willing to end the marriage. But if that's what happens I think it's great that you'll have the opportunity to do things you've always wanted to do, even if it's just out of necessity. My nephew is a police officer in Minneapolis and he loves it! Like you, he's a very kind and compassionate person with a strong desire to help others. Also like you, he's very physically fit and is on the SWAT team. He went into that career after serving in the National Guard which undoubtedly helped. Good luck!!


----------



## Emoore

Thanks. 

The civil service exam I'm not worried about. After taking trig, pre-cal, and upper level science there's no standardized test I can't pass. I was getting ready to take the exam to get into graduate school, so I'm not too worried.

The physical requirements are all stuff I do in my own workouts regularly anyway.

I've never even had a traffic ticket.

What I'm really worried about is my spotty job history. Dh makes good money and when I tried to work it full-time it caused fights, so I didn't. I have long unemployment gaps and some part-time jobs I took for fun and pocket money. I can explain it in person, but it looks bad on a resume' or application.


----------



## Whiteboy

I'm in a long process to try for 1 spot here in foley. I took a pt test with 41 others and had to do 25 pushups and situps in 1 min. Then a 1.5 mile run in 15 or less. It's all go or no go based not who does the best. The hardest part they told me is the polygraph and they will lose 85% on that and background investigation. Then a written test and a oral board Is last. All sounds easy but in reality is all hard with 41 others. That's just how it goes here not sure bout your state or county but after its all said and done you are joining a tight knit team with rewarding benefits and job helpIng others. Good luck hope you get a chance to follow your dreams.


----------



## llombardo

Emoore said:


> Note: this is not about police K9's; just general policing. Mods feel free to move if necessary.
> 
> Years ago I was seriously considering applying for a job as a police officer. I excitedly shared this with my husband and he told me flat-out that he hated cops and if I became one he'd divorce me.
> 
> Now it looks like he's divorcing me anyway. If we can't work this marriage out, I want to apply. I feel like there are worse things a compassionate, fair, yet tough and physically strong woman can do with her life than serve and protect the community. I feel like a person of character and integrity can make a bigger difference as an officer than, say, working in a cubicle. My grandfather was a sheriff's deputy an my uncle is a retired detective. They are/were good men who are/were proud of their jobs. Unfortunately my uncle is entering early stages of Alzheimer's so I'm limited in how much I can talk with him about this.
> 
> Some questions for those of you who are officers or have family members who are:
> 
> 1) Any thoughts on my becoming one?
> 2) I realize it's very difficult to get in. How difficult?
> 3) Any other words of wisdom you have would be appreciated.



I went to school to become a police officer and after I finished my first year I decided that it wasn't for me...there are some questions that you need to ask yourself on certain situations and how you think you could deal with them if they happened. My teacher was a police officer, so we got to hear stuff that happened in "real" life and not just out of the books. 

1. Will you be an officer where you live and know people? This can be good or bad, but where I was living at the time there were lots of gangs and I knew lots of the kids and if there was a shooting, could I deal with knowing who got shot or who did the shooting? Could I go to either set of parents and break the news?
2. This was a big one for me and a true story...a seven year old girl is raped/molested by her uncle, but the evidence is he said/she said and the uncle walks....can you in this situation not want to do some serious harm to a person that hurts a child? As a police officer you have to walk away
3. Can you handle the political side of things...my teacher always told us that no matter how much you thought you could change things, this isn't happening if someone higher then you don't want it to change. It almost makes one feel helpless and robot like.

If you can handle all three of these situations plus a ton others then being a police officer is for you In most places you'll have to pay for the application, fill it out--its a very long application and very detailed...your whole life will be on that application. Then if accepted you still have the physical, back ground, medical/psych evaluation, etc. Good Luck


----------



## LaneyB

Emoore - I work with many police officers (I am a public health nurse). I really like and admire the ones at work. The concern I have is the job market here in Michigan really stinks for cops. I would make sure to check into that carefully in your state. Many of our police officers work part-time as security guards making minimum wage because they cannot find full-time work as a cop. The other thing I have heard is that it is better to get a bachelor's degree in criminal justice because then you have the option to become a state police officer, or work for the sheriff's dept. And you could also go on to the FBI, which would be super cool. But again that is just here in Michigan so I would check your state regulations.


----------



## LaneyB

And I was just recently on the FBI website, and if you have any interest in that I would try to double major in Criminal Justice and Computer Science. Most of the jobs listed want computer experience. I was looking into it because my 19-year-old has an interest in FBI, like most boys his age. He watched too many episodes of 24. We call him Jack Jr.


----------



## llombardo

LaneyB said:


> Emoore - I work with many police officers (I am a public health nurse). I really like and admire the ones at work. The concern I have is the job market here in Michigan really stinks for cops. I would make sure to check into that carefully in your state. Many of our police officers work part-time as security guards making minimum wage because they cannot find full-time work as a cop. The other thing I have heard is that it is better to get a bachelor's degree in criminal justice because then you have the option to become a state police officer, or work for the sheriff's dept. And you could also go on to the FBI, which would be super cool. But again that is just here in Michigan so I would check your state regulations.


Yes, this is very true. There are age restrictions too


----------



## Emoore

Yeah, going back for another bachelor's really isn't an option. The ones around here say they want either a Bachelor's degree, military service, or at least 60 hours of college courses. I have a B.A. in psychology.

Police around here make pretty good money, it's just hard to get in from what I understand.


----------



## LaneyB

Sorry to keep going on, but I would also consider taking brazilian jiu jitsu and other classes in preparation. I had a close female friend who was an officer in Detroit, and she said you have to be able to fight because you cannot always pull out your gun and shoot.


----------



## llombardo

Here is a good website that you can check out..it gives the list of available police, fire, dispatch, civilian jobs available in different states..

Police Jobs Law Enforcement Jobs Firefighter Jobs Paramedic Jobs Government Jobs


----------



## Emoore

LaneyB said:


> Sorry to keep going on, but I would also consider taking brazilian jiu jitsu and other classes in preparation. I had a close female friend who was an officer in Detroit, and she said you have to be able to fight because you cannot always pull out your gun and shoot.


I boxed for a couple of years and I also had 2 years of Krav Maga. Quit because husband didn't like me fighting.  I've been seriously considering getting back into one or the other. I kinda like fighting as a sport/hobby.


----------



## llombardo

LaneyB said:


> Sorry to keep going on, but I would also consider taking brazilian jiu jitsu and other classes in preparation. I had a close female friend who was an officer in Detroit, and she said you have to be able to fight because you cannot always pull out your gun and shoot.



Being a female officer in Detroit has to be difficult...I give this officer lots of credit for doing her job


----------



## Emoore

llombardo said:


> Being a female officer in Detroit has to be difficult...I give this officer lots of credit for doing her job


Anybody still living in Detroit deserves a medal. If you're enforcing the law in Detroit you should be an automatic lotto winner.


----------



## LaneyB

I think a B.A. in psychology and an associate in Criminal Justice would be pretty competitive. They definitely seem like complimentary degrees.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Hey Emily, I'm haven't been on much lately (2 new foster girls) but getting to do a quick check this morning.

I saw something on the news the other night that Collin County is doing a campaign for women in justice...basically trying to recruit women. I didn't see the entire story but do recall that much.

The training center is just a couple of miles from my house. I know Dallas police trainees must get pepper sprayed before completing training. For some reason I don't think CC does but have no idea why I think that. I would recommend CC over Dallas county any day, you don't want east Dallas as your beat. It's my understanding Dallas has better pay and benefits (retirement plan) though.

I think you would make a great cop!


----------



## CeCe

Where I'm from you go to a community college program for about 8 months to be an officer. You have a B.A. in psych? You could be a candidate for detective. Are you familiar with firearms? If not I would start going to a shooting range and learning how to shoot. Many P.D.s in my area would love more female applicants. As for the gap in your resume-just say that you were married an your husband didn't want you to work. You could also say that you were self employed if you did any jobs like babysitting. There are probably forums like this for police officers and you could post there to to see if you could find someone in your area who could answer some questions. My mom is a Arizona ranger and she loves it. It is a volunteer position but they carry firearms. Is there a police volunteer program in your area? Good luck.


----------



## Emoore

CeCe said:


> Where I'm from you go to a community college program for about 8 months to be an officer. You have a B.A. in psych? You could be a candidate for detective. Are you familiar with firearms? If not I would start going to a shooting range and learning how to shoot. Many P.D.s in my area would love more female applicants. As for the gap in your resume-just say that you were married an your husband didn't want you to work. You could also say that you were self employed if you did any jobs like babysitting. There are probably forums like this for police officers and you could post there to to see if you could find someone in your area who could answer some questions. My mom is a Arizona ranger and she loves it. It is a volunteer position but they carry firearms. Is there a police volunteer program in your area? Good luck.


Honey did you just ask a Texan if she was familiar with firearms?  

Yeah, I've been shooting since I was 10 and go to the range regularly.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

I have a co-worker facing a similar situation to yours. She has always wanted to be a fireman(woman?) I would tell you the same thing I told her: Follow your heart. Sounds like your body and brain can keep up.  You have the opportunity to change your life...take it. 

Too many of us cannot make the leap of faith (and confidence) that you are being given the chance to do. If it doesn't work, are you going to be worse off? If you NEVER try, you will always look back and wonder "what if". Life is too short. 

My BIL never had the chance. Cancer took him too young. You have the chance...take it. You wouldn't even be considering being a Police Officer if you were not a confident risk taker. You know in your heart that you want to at least try and you know in your brain that you have the ability...

You at least have the support of your virtual friends here. :0)

Kathy~


----------



## GatorDog

Emoore,

Honestly (and I mean this with absolutely no offense whatsoever) it sounds like you've put a lot of things for yourself on hold due to your husband's requests. You sound perfectly qualified for this job to me, and I've always been a firm believer in doing what makes you happy. If that is what you want to do, then GO FOR IT and good luck!


----------



## Emoore

Scarlettsmom said:


> I have a co-worker facing a similar situation to yours. She has always wanted to be a fireman(woman?)


Firefighter. 



GatorDog said:


> Honestly (and I mean this with absolutely no offense whatsoever) it sounds like you've put a lot of things for yourself on hold due to your husband's requests.


No offence taken. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## ladylaw203

First of all feel free to email me privately.  In this area, one can go through an academy on their own. Once you pass TCLEOSE, you can attempt to hire on to an agency. 

I have been a cop almost 34yrs. It is rewarding,frustrating,heartbreaking and at times frightening. I can tell you lose the martial arts. Wont help. We street fight. The main thing is the mental part. You will see things that would make Stephen King lose sleep. But at the end of the day,we hope that somewhere along the way we made a difference. That is all we can hope for


----------



## Jax08

I have no input on what it takes to be a LEO but I think you would do a fantastic job. It seems you quit a lot of things because 'hubby' didn't like it. So my only advice is GO FOR IT! You are smart and tough.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I agree with Jax08. Your life should no longer be on hold. Go for it achieve your dreams. I think on many levels you have what it takes to become a police officer. You would be a great asset to any law enforcement team. I wish the best of luck to you Emily. I'm sorry for the circumstance...... 
However I'm proud of you for being so proactive with starting on your new journey.


----------



## Emoore

ladylaw203 said:


> First of all feel free to email me privately.  In this area, one can go through an academy on their own. Once you pass TCLEOSE, you can attempt to hire on to an agency.


So you do think it's a good idea to put myself through an academy, pass TCLEOSE, and then apply, rather than applying without? The agencies I've been looking at will hire w/out TCLEOSE and then pay your way through Academy, but maybe you have a better chance if you've already got it.


----------



## flynbyu2

You might want to ask your local law enforcement agency if they allow ride alongs with their K9 unit (I assume this is your goal). Once you ride with a K9 officer, ask him/her for advice on how to fast-track the procedure.

I was with my department for almost 20 years before I got my first working dog. In my opinion, it's the best gig in the department. Be prepared to spend hundreds and hundreds of volunteer hours helping the K9 unit before you get your first dog.

Our volunteers come out to our K9 training days where they; put on the bite suit, a bite sleeve, hide in buildings, cars, containers and hide training scents. They also have to document where all scents were hidden as well as what scents were used so each handler can do their record keeping.

It seems like an awful lot, but it is fun & rewarding. The end result is what makes it all worth while.


----------



## jang

Emily, You can do anything you put your mind to...You have overcome a lot and have achieved a lot..We are all behind any decision you make and are in your corner.
Best of luck...jan


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I'm with Danielle Emily. You are an intelligent woman and I have no doubt you are capable of achieving anything you set out to. It's time to make yourself a prioirty.
I totally believe in you. Are you looking at staying local or going back to Austin?


----------



## Whiteboy

Emoore said:


> So you do think it's a good idea to put myself through an academy, pass TCLEOSE, and then apply, rather than applying without? The agencies I've been looking at will hire w/out TCLEOSE and then pay your way through Academy, but maybe you have a better chance if you've already got it.


 was told by a police chief putting yourself through is a bad idea. ppl think they might be certified and acutaly are not, its best to find a low key department and hang with them for a few years then go to a bigger one.


----------



## DFrost

In order to become a Trooper in TN, you must go through the Trooper Academy. It doesn't matter how many schools you've been through or whether or not you've been certified somewhere else. It's a live-in academy and you get paid while you are in training. 

DFrost


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I can't answer any of your questions, but I say kudos to you for wanting to do something so productive and valiant then go for it! I find it quite admirable


----------



## Ingrid

Here are a few of the K-9 handlers from the St. Paul, Minnesota Police Department for inspiration:









Officer Nicole Rasmussen & K9 Chase (Officer Dave Pavlak in Bite Suit)










Officer Mary Alberg & K9 Magnum











Officer Amanda Heu & K9 Buzz


Get going, Emily...We're all rooting for you!


----------



## ladylaw203

It depends on the area in which one lives with regard to attending an academy on your own. One cannot "fake" passing as one has to pass the TCLEOSE test in order to receive one's license. 

If you can hire on an agency and THEY send you through,much much better.


----------



## Emoore

OK, so here's what's up so far. I've sent in two applications to two different cities to sit for their upcoming tests. One DQ'ed me immediately because I forgot to initial the bottom of one of the pages. I asked if I could re-do the app and they said no; try again in six months. My next step is to do some ride-alongs in my city and maybe another nearby town or two to see if this is really truly what I want to do. If it is, I'll continue applying but also go ahead and sign up for the Academy in my town, which is the same one the city sends their recruits too. I'll continue applying while I'm there and when I'm done I'll be TCLEOSE certified, which should open more doors.


----------



## DFrost

I'm surprised Dallas isn't hiring. they send recruiters all over looking for police officers. I had the opportunity for DPD and SAPD 25 years ago but wanted to be a Trooper. DPD and SAPD were both hiring, DPS was not. There were also some yan ----- uh Northern states hiring but I didn't want to start a family fued. Soooo, I moved to TN who was hiring. 

DFrost


----------



## Emoore

I haven't actually looked as far as Dallas yet. I'm a good 45 minutes to an hour away from Dallas, in the middle of a bunch of smallish towns and communities. I'd honestly rather stick with one of those. There are probably 20-25 towns closer to me than Dallas, all with police departments. Dallas is HUGE and FAR.


----------

